# Rear Cassette...



## minnsy (6 Sep 2007)

Went out last night, and for once before I went out I sort of 'checked' over the bike...noticed that the rear cassette was a bit loose, so dropped the wheel out and tightened the thing up (with what I think is called a cassette lock ring tool...)
Went out - 3 hrs later clanky noise from rear cassette... the lock ring has worked its way loose again and the cassette is all wobbly! I did do it up pretty tight by the way...

Any ideas why it would do this? Is the bike telling me it needs more money spending on it (Spesh Epic) 

Any ideas?

Cheers

David


----------



## Tim Bennet. (6 Sep 2007)

Hi David - This is not common so there is no 'obvious' answers, but some things to check: 

The smallest sprocket and the lock ring, both have lots of 'milled grooves' radiating out along their mating surfaces. These make the clicking sensation when you do the lock ring up. Are these full of crap or have these had a lot of wear taking the cassette on and off many times, so as to become less sharp and effective?

When you say you did it up tight, was this with a 12inch adjustable spanner with the wheel held solidly between your knees? I certainly use a big spanner and a fair amount of effort to do them up (without tearing the arse out if it).


----------



## Steve Austin (6 Sep 2007)

Is it missing the washer? 

it makes a difference...


----------



## stevenb (6 Sep 2007)

I didn't know they could come loose. Most are tightened to approx 40nm.
You sure the thread hasn't stripped off on the lockring?


----------



## Steve Austin (6 Sep 2007)

Mine came loose on my roadbike a little while ago. I put some good old fashioned force behind the spanner and it ain't coming undone again, until i want it to


----------



## minnsy (7 Sep 2007)

Thanks for replies...

I'll give it good clean and re-assemble...washer is there, and thread 'intact' - in tightening it up, I was concerned about stripping thread...I am not using a torque wrench for this...

Thanks..

David


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Sep 2007)

> I am not using a torque wrench for this...



Remember it's a faily large diameter steel thread going into a steel freehub body. (Shimano)

With a 6 inch shifting spanner, pull on it till your eyes pop.

With a 15 inch shifting spanner, stop when it takes 'considerable' effort to get that last 'click'.


----------



## minnsy (12 Sep 2007)

Using the 'strong arm' tactics seems to have sorted it out...thanks chaps!


----------

